# ATTENTION BEER DRINKERS! I need your help!!!



## FretWizard88 (Sep 20, 2010)

This semester I am in a Digital Media and Advertising Campaign course. Our first project of the semester is to help Miller Lite sell more beer. In order to come up with a successful advertising campaign, I need you to answer a few questions.

1. What beer do you prefer more, Miller lite, or Bud Light

2. Explain why you prefer that brand of beer over the other the other.


I am extremely grateful for all of those who provide me with their thoughts!

Thanks a million

Matt


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 20, 2010)

1) Miller Lite

2) The store by me typically has it on special so it's really damn cheap, usually a good few dollars cheaper than Bud, thus I can "upgrade" to the larger package for no extra cost. what can I say, I'm on a budget. 

Honestly, I could take or leave either. They're more of the "cheap party beer" than something I'd order in a restaurant or drink in a session. Not being a beer snob really, I do buy a shit ton of Miller Lite, and Bud Light depending on what for sale/special. I like the taste of Miller Lite a very slight bit more though.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Sep 20, 2010)

1) Miller
2) It doesn't taste like shit. Decently priced.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow, I'm really surprised at my first two responses. The majority of people I asked from where I live prefer Bud Light over Miller Lite. This will be interesting when exploring this further.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Sep 20, 2010)

ugg im kyle said:


> 1) Miller
> 2) It doesn't taste like shit. Decently priced.


 
+1


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 20, 2010)

Ludacris prefers Miller Lite.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Sep 20, 2010)

bud lite over miller lite, but miller high life over both of those


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Sep 20, 2010)

1) Miller Lite
2) It's always been my go-to beer when going out to the bar or hanging out with friends while watching sports on tv and in most cases it's usually cheaper than Bud or Bud Light at the store and it just has on overall better taste to me than Bud Light does.


----------



## ZEBOV (Sep 20, 2010)

What's wrong with you people? Any kind of Sam Adams is TEH BESTEST!


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 20, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> bud lite over miller lite, but miller high life over both of those


:40zlover:


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 20, 2010)

ZEBOV said:


> What's wrong with you people? Any kind of Sam Adams is TEH BESTEST!



It's a question of Bud Light vs. Miller Light, though. Sam Adams is good, but it's not even the best beer in the region- drinking a Gritty's 21 IPA right now that's better than any Sam I've had.

If I am to drink a light beer, I'll choose Bud. Miller Light is just too tinny. If I'm just looking for a cheap beer, I'll do Miller High Life or Naragansett.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Sep 20, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> :40zlover:




We have a winner


But seriously, I'll drink coors light over any other us domestic


----------



## FretWizard88 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, keep the feedback coming. This is going to help me a lot.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 20, 2010)

Cheap? Check.
Shitty? Check.
Get's me fucked up? Check.
Am I more redneck than I'll admit? Check.





But, seriously, Bud light over Miller light. But I'll drink busch over either one, any day of the week.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 20, 2010)

I prefer Bud Light because it's first alphabetically and if I'm drinking beer that shitty it's a good a reason as any.


----------



## White Cluster (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## UGH (Sep 21, 2010)

You lost me at "Lite"....(not really a word)


----------



## Thaeon (Sep 21, 2010)

^this


----------



## FretWizard88 (Sep 21, 2010)

UGH said:


> You lost me at "Lite"....(not really a word)




That beer there is my favorite. To be honest New Castle is one of he most amazing substances on earth. I'm pretty sure it can cure AIDS.

Any who, lets try and keep this thread about miller and bud only.

Thanks


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Sep 21, 2010)

They're both piss and I wouldn't drink either of them


----------



## Severance (Sep 21, 2010)

Fuck light beer I love the taste of some budweiser.


----------



## EliNoPants (Sep 21, 2010)

1) Miller Lite
2) because it is the only cheap pisswater beer other than PBR that has any goddamn flavor

though i almost never buy anything but PBR or good beers, generally Boulevard Wheat, 1554, or Shiner Bock


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Sep 21, 2010)

id have to say miller lite. growing up everyone has always had bud light and i started to like it then i started drinking more miller BECAUSE, its
A) cheaper
B) less filling
C) bud light is a little more carbonated and there for drinking it quickly isnt too much fun.
D) gets me drunk
E) cheaper

hope this helps man. if it were up to me it would be some hearty ass wheat ales all year round as well as rouge's dead guy ale. that is the shit right there. fantastic stuff.


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 21, 2010)

1) Pilsner
2) Czech beer is the best


----------



## leandroab (Sep 21, 2010)

1) Leffe
2) Sorry. I'm allergic to piss-water. "Lite" beers are horrible.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Sep 21, 2010)

1) We don't have either
2) Coz this is England motherfucker!






Seriously, I've never seen either =/


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 21, 2010)

Herb Dorklift said:


> 1) We don't have either
> 2) Coz this is England motherfucker!
> 
> 
> ...



Truthiness.

Given the choice of drinking either, I would order neither.

Think on this: fine wines aren't advertised on the TV with burping frogs or "miller time." I take the same approach to beer: if it's worth drinking, it's worth taking the effort to find.

That said,







When money's tight and hard to get
And your horse has also ran,
When all you have is a heap of debt -
A pint of plain is your only man.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 21, 2010)

Water.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 21, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> :40zlover:





this is wheres its at, i grew up on these


----------



## Semi-pro (Sep 21, 2010)

Severance said:


> Fuck light beer I love the taste of some budweiser.



Regular or light, Budweiser has always tasted like lite beer to me 
Never had the chance to try Miller, otherwies i'd be glad to help


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 21, 2010)

I envy you guys you have good beers easily accessible..I probably have to search two or three places to find this newcastle brown ale.Heineken and Amstel are fucking dominant in here.The only thing they are good at is accompanying your food

To the OP i respond Bud,simply cause we don't have Miller


----------



## jymellis (Sep 21, 2010)

i used to work at miller brewery in trenton ohio lol.3 guys walk into a bar, 2 order bud light, the 3rd orders a soda. the 2 guys that order bud light turn to the 3rd and ask why he didnt order a berr. he looks at the 2 and says since you guys didnt order real beer i didnt think i would either. end commercial with him ordering 3 miller lights and all 3 men laughing and drinking the miller lights while the annheiser busch product sitts on the table.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 21, 2010)

The tags


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 21, 2010)

Fuck yeah for beer elitism


----------



## AvantGuardian (Sep 21, 2010)

Miller Lite is my go to cheapo beer. It has a flavor that somewhat resembles beer, though I usually only start drinking it when I'm already trashed and don't want to go through all of my good beers.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Sep 21, 2010)

FretWizard88 said:


> That beer there is my favorite. To be honest _*New Castle*_ is one of he most amazing substances on earth. I'm pretty sure it can cure AIDS.
> 
> Any who, lets try and keep this thread about miller and bud only.
> 
> Thanks



Newcastle upon Tyne - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SargeantVomit (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't drink light beer, but if the recipe for Miller lite is similar to MGD, it has too much hops for my taste and I don't like leafy tasting beer.


----------



## DomitianX (Sep 21, 2010)

1) Miller
2) because I hate the Bud Light ads. To pretentious. The Miller ads hit closer to home for me.

To be honest for cheap shitty every day beer I drink Mich Golden Light. My favorite beer that is relatively common is Sam Adams.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 21, 2010)

SargeantVomit said:


> I don't drink light beer, but if the recipe for Miller lite is similar to MGD, it has too much hops for my taste and I don't like leafy tasting beer.





to _much _hops...i cant even taste them 


Want hops? Try Ithaca CascaZilla...you will literally crap out hops when you're done with a sixer. 

*I**take it you like malty beers?
*


----------



## pink freud (Sep 21, 2010)

cwhitey2 said:


> to _much _hops...i cant even taste them
> 
> 
> Want hops? Try Ithaca CascaZilla...you will literally crap out hops when you're done with a sixer.
> ...



Behold, Hops:


----------



## Cyntex (Sep 21, 2010)

What are light beers, alcohol free beer or like kids beer?

Not that it really matters, because I like my beer strong and tasty


----------



## SargeantVomit (Sep 21, 2010)

DomitianX said:


> Miller, because I hate the Bud Light ads.



 Choosing your beer based on how much you like the commercial


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 21, 2010)

Cyntex said:


> What are light beers, alcohol free beer or like kids beer?
> 
> Not that it really matters, because I like my beer strong and tasty



Essentially watered down beer marketed to those who want their beer to have less calories. The trade off is the beer is typically a little less potent (though, not "kids beer" low), and typically less flavorful, as if you're drinking beer that's been watered down. 

Though, these two we're discussing here are very close to "regular" beer. 

I drink it because it's really cheap and I can kill a 12 or 24 pack without gaining 20 pounds.


----------



## hiflyer (Sep 21, 2010)

Miller Lite because you can drink a lot of it without a hangover.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Sep 21, 2010)

When I think of Bud light and Miller, I immediately think of piss water consumers who only drink it to get drunk because their life sucks (not really). There are MUCH better beer out there that are even made by some of the big companies. Example, Blue Moon (made from Coors).

Dogfish
Arrogant Bastard
UFO
Real Ale
Shiner Boch

Don't know if anyone has ever watched the Movie "Beer Wars" (stream it on NETFLIX) but there was a part were they did a taste test of the most consumed beer (coors light, miller light, bud light) and see if the consumers actually taste a difference.

Its starts around 10 min 30 sec mark


----------



## technomancer (Sep 21, 2010)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> They're both piss and I wouldn't drink either of them



+1


----------



## gordomenz (Sep 21, 2010)

Fuck lite beer. The only reasons Americans have lite beer is because they can't handle their liquor and will start killing eachother with guns...... \m/


----------



## lobee (Sep 21, 2010)

gordomenz said:


> Fuck lite beer. The only reasons Americans have lite beer is because they can't handle their liquor and will start killing eachother with guns...... \m/


Today, the United States has a bigger selection of beer than any other country in the world. Suck it, everybody!





In response to the OP:

1. I don't drink either but if I'm forced to choose, it's Miller.

2. It's local so everybody has it around here and at parties it's often the only choice after I run out of the good beer. Oh, and I think it has a couple more IBU's than Bud Light(about the same amount of IBU's as the human threshold) so on a good day you might actually taste some hops.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Sep 21, 2010)

American Beer = Canadian Light Beer.


----------



## lobee (Sep 21, 2010)

SargeantVomit said:


> I don't drink light beer, but if the recipe for Miller lite is similar to MGD, *it has too much hops* for my taste and I don't like leafy tasting beer.





SargeantVomit said:


> American Beer = Canadian Light Beer.



Are you trolling, or just _that_ ignorant? I can't tell anymore.


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 21, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> But seriously, I'll drink coors light over any other us domestic


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Sep 21, 2010)

This is the wrong sort of thing to ask a bunch of beer elitists. 
The only upside I see for either is that Anheuser Busch owns Seaworld. That could be a downside, though, since the animals are kept there as performing monkeys of the sea. You could say that PETA supports SABMiller in the fight against animal cruelty or something.

Currently drinking one of these:


----------



## lobee (Sep 21, 2010)

SchecterWhore said:


> This is the wrong sort of thing to ask a bunch of beer elitists.
> 
> 
> Currently drinking one of these:



Yeah, I'm a beer nazi. I think I should ignore this thread before I blow an airlock.



North Coast makes great beer; Old Rasputin ftw! I have yet to try Pranqster so I'm still on the lookout for it; Belgians also ftw!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Sep 22, 2010)

lobee said:


> Yeah, I'm a beer nazi. I think I should ignore this thread before I blow an airlock.



Yes. 



> North Coast makes great beer; Old Rasputin ftw! I have yet to try Pranqster so I'm still on the lookout for it; Belgians also ftw!


Pranqster is considerably more fruity than most ales I've had, so if you're the type that drinks Stone and asks "Where're the hops?", you might want to stay away. I would still recommend it, nonetheless; I'm a big fan of ambers and golden ales. And Old Rasputin is fucking metal to boot. Have yet to try Brother Thelonious, though it looks delicious.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## SargeantVomit (Sep 22, 2010)

lobee said:


> Are you trolling, or just _that_ ignorant? I can't tell anymore.



When you manufacture alcohol there is always going to be fluctuations in the percentage. In the US the law is that you have to state the maximum percentage possible on the label. In Canada the law is that you have to state the lowest percentage possible on the label. No troll. A 5% bud in Canada is more alcohol than a 5% in US. Either way it was just a jab and supposed to be a joke.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 22, 2010)

pink freud said:


> Behold, Hops:


 

 


you are a wise man...anything from stone is awesome 

levitaion ale is my fav


----------



## drmosh (Sep 22, 2010)

miller lite and bud lite should not be allowed to be called beer.


----------



## Richie666 (Sep 22, 2010)

BEER! Just had oaked Arrogant Bastard Ale recently... mmm tasty stuff, though it would kill someone who doesn't drink beer as the hops kinda, sorta castrate the weak.

Gotta love the american craft brewery movement or whatever you would call it.


----------



## Richie666 (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh I should ask this as well... does anyone brew around here? My friend is pretty good and has been showing me some stuff. We had our first foray into all grain brewing with a pilsner. Turned out sort of strange but it was alright. We're going to let it age a little more.

I also have 3 gallons or orange ginger mead and one gallon of blackberry wine from my friends patch. All experimental, but i have high hopes.


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 22, 2010)

Richie666 said:


> Gotta love the american craft brewery movement or whatever you would call it.



Indeed. People outside of the US can think what they may about beer here because of the apparent mere existence of Coors, Miller, and Bud, but there is incredible beer to be had over here that's not that hard to find anymore, either.


----------



## McKay (Sep 22, 2010)

FretWizard88 said:


> That beer there is my favorite. To be honest *New Castle* is one of he most amazing substances on earth. I'm pretty sure it can cure AIDS.
> 
> Any who, lets try and keep this thread about miller and bud only.
> 
> Thanks





Now for some beer that's actually good:


----------



## technomancer (Sep 22, 2010)

My definition of a "light" beer


----------



## leandroab (Sep 22, 2010)

technomancer said:


> My definition of a "light" beer



This thing is amazing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 22, 2010)

I love how this turned into a "beer snobs anonymous" meeting.  

I could live off of this:






These are really good too:


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 22, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I love how this turned into a "beer snobs anonymous" meeting.



Hey, that would imply that we think that we have a problem, and that we're trying to quit. Nothing could be further from the truth. 






This is what happens when Scottish people think about alcohol too much. They combine whisky barrels and beer. It turns out awesome.

Edit: Or they make a 55% beer and mount the bottle in taxidermied roadkill, but that's Brewdog. They're fucking crazy up in Aberdeenshire.


----------



## hiflyer (Sep 22, 2010)

List of the worlds best selling beers by volume.

Check this list out:


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 22, 2010)

hiflyer said:


> List of the worlds best selling beers by volume.
> 
> Check this list out:



Not too surprising.


----------



## hiflyer (Sep 22, 2010)

Now I want to try a Krombacher........


----------



## AK DRAGON (Sep 22, 2010)

drmosh said:


> miller lite and bud lite should not be allowed to be called beer.



+1 I'm with you, I wouldn't be caught dead drinking that swamp water.


----------



## McKay (Sep 22, 2010)

Ale owns all.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 22, 2010)

McKay said:


> Ale owns all.



In the summer, sure (but even then I'd rather have a vodka tonic or Tequila cut with Sprite). In the winter, Stouts own all.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 23, 2010)

hiflyer said:


> List of the worlds best selling beers by volume.
> 
> Check this list out:



Lol Skol sucks ass... Brahma is the best cheap beer...


----------



## McKay (Sep 23, 2010)

pink freud said:


> In the summer, sure (but even then I'd rather have a vodka tonic or Tequila cut with Sprite). In the winter, Stouts own all.



Stouts are good, I will concede.


----------

